# Peter Cullen vs James Earl Junior



## Glued (Jul 11, 2011)

Peter Cullen, voice of Optimus Prime, and Eeyore from Winnie Da Pooh

vs

James earl Junior, voice of Darth Vader and Mufasa from the Lion King.

Who has the best voice.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

James earl junior.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2011)

Peter Cullen for me.

I can never really listen to or take Vader the same way that I used to before prequels Anakin. Anakin's character more or less tarnished the badass villainous regard I had for Vader.

Yeah, Prime had his moments. . . but Cullen has Eeyore.

So Cullen.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

James earl Jones by far  he voiced 2 of the greatest and most remembered fathers of heroes of all time


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought he was called James Earl Jones?


Yeah anyway, tough call because Optimus is Optimus but Vader, Mufasa _and_ Thulsa Doom...AND Jaffy Joffer.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 11, 2011)

Keith David.


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 11, 2011)

James Earl Jones...is Thulsa Doom.



This isn't even a contest.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2011)

please James Earl has this in the bag

not to mention he was in Dr Strangelove so he gets bonus points.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]taakFGfy0do[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kqnX8ANuPgI[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

James Earl Jones.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2011)

this is a tough one, then of course I grew up watching alot of cartoons/anime with Peter Cullen, Transformers, Voltron, ect.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

HAH! This is no contest. Optimus is awesome and all...BUT VADER! MUFASA! THULSA! Cullen did not have a chance I am sorry.


----------



## Bart (Jul 14, 2011)

James Earl Jones; beyond any any doubt whatsoever


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 14, 2011)

Peter Cullen's voice give me eargasms


----------

